# Se te ve la hucha



## MarkLondres

I understand the meaning of *"se te ve la hucha"* but i don't understand its structure (hence I have posted it in the grammar forum)

I am having trouble approximating it to an English equivalent.

*Se [...] ve *is this the passive voice? Or is it reflexive? is it from the verb *verse?*

*Te *presumably denotes ownership of *la hucha*, or the person that is showing their *hucha*, but it isn't a possessive pronoun

Once again I find myself wondering to what all the pronouns mean. Can anyone explain to me how this phrase is structured? is there a clumsy literal translation that may make it easier to comprehend?

I would have tried to post this doubt in Spanish but I fear I may not comprehend responses in Spanish


----------



## spanien

Hi MarkLondres,

verse is a reflexive verb and la hucha is a direct object.


> *Te *presumably denotes ownership of *la hucha*, or the person that is showing their *hucha*, but it isn't a possessive pronoun



Se te ve la hucha ( to you=  a ti = te)


----------



## MarkLondres

so *te* is part of *verse* and not *se*

therefore *se ve* is the passive voice?

*se te ve la hucha *= * la hucha*_ can be seen to you? _(yes clumsy but i am just trying to work the structure out)


----------



## spanien

I would say better impersonal form. I try to translate  literally:

One sees your piggy bank.


----------



## spanien

Passiv voice is other thing for me. E.g:

Una carta fue recibida por mi. ( I don´t say it so. I say: Recibí una carta )

A letter was received by me.


----------



## MarkLondres

spanien said:


> I would say better impersonal form. I try to translate  literally:
> 
> One sees your piggy bank.



Thanks for your help in this Spanien, so "one sees" is indeed the passive voice (sort of) but I still don't know whether the *se* or the *te* belongs to *verse*. one would imagine that if it is impersonal then the *se* is not part of *verse.

*"One sees" = "is seen" does it not?
And as i suggested earlier *te *(your) has a connotation of posession


----------



## MarkLondres

spanien said:


> Passiv voice is other thing for me. E.g:
> 
> Una carta fue recibida por mi. ( I don´t say it so. I say: Recibí una carta )
> 
> A letter was received by me.



I think in the passive voice it would be written

*se recibió una carta

*Is this correct? and now do you see the connection I am making with *se te ve la hucha? *in terms of the passive voice?


----------



## FJaviD

I agree with MarkLondres:

In my opinion, it's a sort of passive sentence that is called "pasiva refleja" in spanish. You can do it with "SE" and the verb in 3r person.

"Se te ve la hucha"

La hucha = sujeto
Te = complemento indirecto (= a ti)

If we try to change the subject we will need to change the verb

"se te ven las huchas"

So, it means that hucha is subject, indeed.


----------



## spanien

Are you sure that it is passive voice? I think that it is other thema, something impersonal or personal pronoun, but I don't remember the name .

Can you speak german? or Spanish?
Se dice que,...

Unfortunately I forgot my English, a example:

*se cuida mucho,* she takes good care of herself
_(un animal a sí mismo)_ itself

se dice que ....= It is said that.... ( I am not sure here with the translation )


----------



## spanien

Sorry, I had forgotten pasiva refleja. FJaviD is right.


----------



## MarkLondres

So if i comment to a friend that i see someone else's "piggy bank"

Would I say *se le ve la hucha?
*
And if i saw various "piggybanks"

Would I say* se les ven las huchas?
*


----------



## Siem

Excuse my ignorance but what does "se te ve la hucha" mean?


----------



## MarkLondres

Siem said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what does "se te ve la hucha" mean?



Como dijo Spanien

One sees your piggybank


----------



## MarkLondres

spanien said:


> Sorry, I had forgotten pasiva refleja. FJaviD is right.



So the phrase is both passive and reflexive?


----------



## spanien

Yo lo entiendo como se nota que tienes dinero.



> And if i saw various "piggybanks"
> 
> Would I say*
> se les ven las huchas? Correcto
> *


Mmmm, pasiva refleja is an individual kind for me. If I were you, I 'd prefer to study separately.


----------



## Siem

MarkLondres said:


> Como dijo Spanien
> 
> One sees your piggybank


Surely, it doesn't mean that. It must refer to a part of the body. I wonder which one.


----------



## MarkLondres

spanien said:


> Are you sure that it is passive voice? I think that it is other thema, something impersonal or personal pronoun, but I don't remember the name .
> 
> Can you speak german? or Spanish?
> Se dice que,...
> 
> Unfortunately I forgot my English, a example:
> 
> *se cuida mucho,* she takes good care of herself
> _(un animal a sí mismo)_ itself
> 
> se dice que ....= It is said that.... ( I am not sure here with the translation )



yo creo que *"se cuida mucho"* > she takes good care of herself sería un verbo reflexivo

y *"se dice que" *sería la voz pasiva

Así *se te ve la hucha*

*se* = la parte pasiva
*te* = el pronombre del verbo verse que hace la estructura reflexiva, y tambien tiene conotación del posesivo


----------



## MarkLondres

Siem said:


> Surely, it doesn't mean that. It must refer to a part of the body. I wonder which one.



La parte entre las nalgas que parece a una hucha


----------



## spanien

ok, para mí significa lo que he dicho. Bien saber que tiene otros significados.


----------



## Siem

MarkLondres said:


> La parte entre las nalgas que parece a una hucha


 
Ya, me lo imaginaba. En fin....


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Hola
it's sort of colloquial, when  you're wearing loose trousers, people can see your bottom.

La foto lo explica mejor:

http://www.ocompras.com/images/2007/06/hucha.jpg

(Ya lo ha dicho Mark)


----------



## MarkLondres

spanien said:


> Yo lo entiendo como se nota que tienes dinero.
> 
> Mmmm, pasiva refleja is an individual kind for me. If I were you, I 'd prefer to study separately.



gracias pero entiendo bastante bien los verbos reflejivos, y tambien la voz pasiva. es que aveces me ahogo un poco en pronombres. saber que es un ejemplo de la refleja pasiva lo ha resolucionado.


----------



## MarkLondres

LA_Andaluza said:


> Hola
> it's sort of colloquial, when  you're wearing loose trousers, people can see your bottom.
> 
> La foto lo explica mejor:
> 
> http://www.ocompras.com/images/2007/06/hucha.jpg
> 
> (Ya lo ha dicho Mark)



I believe it is what is coloquially known as "a bumcrack" or "a builder's sunrise" in England


----------



## FJaviD

MarkLondres said:


> So if i comment to a friend that i see someone else's "piggy bank"
> 
> Would I say *se le ve la hucha?*
> 
> And if i saw various "piggybanks"
> 
> Would I say* se les ven las huchas?*


 
Of course, you will! So, "Te" is just the indirect object


----------



## MarkLondres

Gracias a todos, sé que solo es una frase sencilla pero me ha ayudado mucho leer las respuestas. Ha aclarado una duda persistente


----------



## norby659

spanien said:


> Yo lo entiendo como se nota que tienes dinero.
> 
> Mmmm, pasiva refleja is an individual kind for me. If I were you, I 'd prefer to study separately.


La expresión se refiere a cuando alguien se agacha (o se sienta) y por encima del pantalón sobresale un poco la raja del culo. Esa rajita se asemeja a la que tienen las huchas y de ahí la expresión


----------

